# Dyslectic jokes



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Did you hear the one about the dyslectic who walked into a bra?

Or the dyslectic, insomniac, atheist who lay awake at night wondering if there is a dog?

Or the one about the dyslectic skier who was at the top of the slope wondering if he was supposed to zag zig or zig zag down the mountain. Eventually he decides to ask the guy standing next to him. " No good asking me", he replies, " I'm a tobacconist. "


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is your spelling error of dyslexic ironic, old fashioned or just stupid?


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Cornii


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Or the dyslexic devil worshiper who sold his soul to Santa!

It's topical at least :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

or the dyslexic who thought DNA stood for national dyslexic association,


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I often get dyslexic figners :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

dyslexics rule K.O. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

